# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Delhi hãng Jet Airways

## vemaybayvietmy

Mua vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Delhi hãng Jet Airways

*Ve may bay di Delhi hang Jet Airways*

Thành phố Delhi là trung tâm kinh kế và chính trị lớn nhất của Ấn Độ, đây chính là nơi có những đài tưởng niệm và những chứng tích lịch sử đứng hiên ngang trước những công trình kiến trúc hiện đại. Những ai quan tâm tới lịch sử lâu đời của Ấn Độ có thể tham gia vào cuộc đi bộ tìm hiểu các di sản qua tuyến đường Old Delhi và biết thêm về lịch sử thú vị của thành phố này. Từ những thành lũy của Red Fort đến tòa nhà quốc hội nguy nga, Delhi chắc chắn sẽ để lại ấn tượng khó quên cho mỗi du khách. Đối với những người nghiện mua sắm có thể đến Dilli Haat hoặc Janpath và thưởng thức thịt nướng Kibab và Chaat tại Old Delhi. Delhi có thể mang lại cho bạn tất cả những điều này và còn hơn thế nữa, hãy chờ và khám phá.

Hiện tại Vé máy bay đi du lịch đến Delhi hiện đang được hãng hàng không Jet Airways khuyến mãi với giá *ve may bay* rẻ chỉ từ 250 USD cho hành trình khứ hồi từ Sài Gòn đi Delhi có trạm dừng tại Singapore, từ 300 USD cho hành trình khứ hồi từ Sài Gòn đi Delhi có trạm dừng tại Hồng Kông.



    Thời gian xuất vé: bắt đầu từ ngày 10/06/2013.
    Áp dụng cho hành trình khứ hồi từ Sài Gòn đi Delhi.
    Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí sân bay.

Quý khách nào đang có kế hoạch du lịch đến Delhi nhưng vẫn muốn tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí thì ngay bây giờ hay nhanh chóng liên hệ đặt vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi Delhi với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ để sở hữu ngay cho mình tấm vé máy bay giá rẻ đến Delhi.

Quý khách có nhu cầu liên hệ đặt vé máy bay khuyến mãi đi Delhi qua số điện thoại :

0915 699 971  -   0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937


*Mua vé máy bay du lịch Delhi - mua ve may bay du lich delhi*

*Giá vé máy bay đi Delhi - gia ve may bay di delhi*

*Đại lý vé máy bay Jet Airways - dai ly ve may bay jet airways*


*Ve may bay gia re*

----------

